# how do i use my orks



## makdonald (Dec 11, 2007)

in my ork army i have lots of heavy support that give lots of fire power but i can never get my troops up into close combat how do you think i could do this. The armies that i verse are usually imperial guard mixed with deamon hunters and thats what i play against how can i beat them


----------



## da_orkses_rulz_oomiverse (Nov 16, 2007)

hey man 

firstly im an ork player too :so_happy:
and secondly orks have a shit bs skill so i dont use shooting just slugga boyz and i use vechiles to get in to combat. it works good you have to overwhelm them


----------



## Yarrick140 (Dec 1, 2007)

My Friend is a ork player and his armys ork boyz are stormboyz. They look pretty cool on the field and can be real nasty. Althou my friends warboss is a warboss in eavy armor with big jetpack. This lets him get into battle quick really fast as he can. The only bad thing is if he gets a bad roll his dead.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Drop the heavy support and get more troops. The orc strategy is to get as many guys possible so by the time they get though the shooting there is still enough to cause damage in close combat.


----------



## makdonald (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## A Soporific (Nov 30, 2007)

Orcs are definaetly a swarm army. The most wining plan I saw in my (very short) time studying the game was to stack orc units and just swamp everything.


----------



## QuietEarth (Aug 18, 2007)

My best friends plays Speed Freeks. Basically, he zooms his Trukks forward and unloads his guys. In the new Codex, bikers are way better and Deff Koptas will be prety cool.


----------



## ultimatum (Dec 5, 2007)

Get as many troops as you can (slugga boyz) and drop the Heavy Support. Just try to get as many men as possible ASAP into close combat. Just use trukks to transport because they move like 24 inches a turn and they're only worth 40 pts or something.


----------



## makdonald (Dec 11, 2007)

in the new codex ard boy's are troops right


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

That seems to be the way it's going - extra armour as an upgrade for troops, rather than being in an 'elite' unit.

There is a 'new codex' discussion thread here that I think should answer your questions (if not, post some there, enough people have copies already to give you pretty quick answers I'd think).


----------



## makdonald (Dec 11, 2007)

ok thanks i really wanted to know that


----------



## makdonald (Dec 11, 2007)

ok thaks i wanted to know that


----------



## slayerPwn (Dec 30, 2007)

Just use truks, my friend has tons. come at the enamy and they can;t kill all of them so you win:laugh:


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

wait another two weeks for the new codex.

read the shoota boys weapon stats.

Look under Transports,

Read the Trukk " Ramshackle rule" carefully.

Look under Elites

read very slowly and carefully under the Loota's entry.

Sit down, take a deep breath, enhance your calm...:victory:

take multiples of this unit.

In your particular case, take a close look at the Stormboyz entry. 

Don't worry about coming up short on assault... EVER AGAIN. 

Check out the rules and options for dethcoptas...think basilisk side/ rear armour...tying up heavy weapons squads

Take some Killa Kans for anti-tank and AP 2.

Make a battlewagon killkannon gunship with 'ard case.... OR THREE. Proceed to drop str 7 ordinance pie plates (only need the scatter dice....) a turn from AV 14 moving and firing up to 7"...

Use terrain to hide your truks for a turn two assault.

Trust me, with all the stuff your gonna pound down your opponenent throat with in the new dex, those trucks will be pretty far down the priority list for him...

Ever see an ork army outshoot Imperial Guard?

If you havent had a chance to stay abreast of the new ork codex developments, you're in for a 2nd Christmas soon, my friend.:biggrin:


----------

